# TEL AVIV | ToHA Towers | 298m | 978ft | 76 fl | U/C | 110m | 362ft | 27 fl | Com



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Location: Nachalat Issac (east Tel Aviv)
Floors: 72 & 30
Height: up to 285m (935ft) and 135m (442ft)
approved: August 1, 2012
architect : Ron Arad









here


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Seems to be an original tower.Will keep an eye to the updates from this one.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

X-post


Ynhockey said:


> *February 10:*





TechArchitect said:


>


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Promissing!


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

*| Toha by Ron Arad | 315m | 1033ft | 80fl prep. 

| Toha by Ron Arad | 110m | 360ft| 29fl| comp.


Architect : Ron Arad & Yashar arch.







*



on the right
*
















*


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

the tower is 315 meter high , 75 floors , should be move back to the Supertall section :

the developer site - Amot 

Israeli construction forum Toha tower


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Seems there ate doubts that this is actually under construction ? That’s what I get from the Israel sub forum.


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

Developer: Amot and Gav Yam
Location: Totzeret HaAretz Street, Tel Aviv, Israel
Architects: Ron Arad and Yashar Architects
Status: Prep works
Local forum thread: TEL AVIV | Toha by Ron Arad | 315m & 110m | 1033ft...

Location map (Credit: OpenStreetMap contributors):










Render (Credit: Ron Arad architects):


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

sheesh tel aviv has alot of supertalls planned


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

1ToHA Tower 22024300 m / 984 ft76N/A office 2ToHA Tower 12019110.3 m / 362 ft26concrete office 

Update from CTBUH





ToHa Complex - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

kanye said:


> 1ToHA Tower 22024300 m / 984 ft76N/A office 2ToHA Tower 12019110.3 m / 362 ft26concrete office
> 
> Update from CTBUH
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for merging the threads, I had not been able to find the original one.

However, the height specified at CTBUH is incorrect.

Just three days ago (this is why I made a thread--it's major news), the local planning committee in Tel Aviv approved the height increase to 337 m, so that is the new height.

Source: LPC protocol, page 19: https://mavat.moin.gov.il/MavatPS/Forms/Attachment.aspx?edid=77000002247004&edn=36354DBC6D8D02F105E84BCB67EA872DA3244C9923B2D3372D63D4AF1B1C64C9&opener=https://mavat.moin.gov.il/MavatPS/Forms/SV20.aspx?tid=20


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

*March 5:*


----------



## toxtethogrady (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks like this one's further along by now, based on the post in the Tel Aviv subforum from ten days ago.


http://imgur.com/jBsRUNe


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

*June 2:*

(That's the project in the center. The project on the left is called East &)


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

^^ Awesome! 3 supertalls U/C in Tel Aviv at the same time!!!!


----------



## toxtethogrady (Jan 4, 2015)

It will only get better with the change in government.


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

*June 27:*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tel Aviv's ToHa Tower wins award for best skyscraper in the Middle East


Spanning 30 floors and 125 meters, the building has a distinctive shape, which the architects claim is meant to resemble the shape of an iceberg.




www.jpost.com


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

*Best Tall Building Awards: Function
Overall Category Winner:*


2021 Best Tall Building Worldwide and 26 Category Winners Awarded by CTBUH | 2021 Tall + Urban Innovation Conference


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Height 298.2 m / 978 ft

Floors 76






ToHa Tower 2 - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com


----------

